# Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?



## rheinfischer70 (28. Juni 2018)

Wir überlegen gerade im Verein, wie der Großkarpfenbestand sinnvoll reduziert werden kann.
Was haltet ihr von einer Entnahmepflicht für Großkarpfen ab 10 Pfund?
Hintergrund: Es werden bei uns immer weniger Fische gefangen und die Karpfen werden aufgrund mangelnder Mitnahme immer größer. Es werden kaum noch welche unter 10kg gefangen und es wird immer schwerer, die Großkarpfen zu entnehmen.
Die Karpfenhunter entnehmen kaum Karpfen und sind die einzigen, die welche fangen. Ähnlich wie beim Waller.

Habe auch gehört, dass anderswo Großkarpfen mit Netzen gefangen und entsorgt werden.

Neben Großkarpfen haben wir auch Welse, Grundeln und Kormorane. Für Brassen, Welse und Grundeln gibt es bereits eine Entnahmepflicht.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die vereinsinterne Diskussion entwickelt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

die " carp hunter " werden amok laufen und weiterhin die karpfen mit zentnerweise abgekippten futtermitteln mästen und  das wasser eutrophieren.


als allererstes würde ich 0 karpfen neu besetzen. bei den überfütterten hybridkarpfen ist die vermehrungsrate eher mau. den rest erledigt die zeit.-abfischen und beseitigen ist kein sinnvoller grund .es sei denn andere schützenswerte arten und deren reproduktion ist empfindlich gestört. in dem fall würde ich selbst zu tat schreiten. karpfen angeln und entnehmen,evtl findet sich noch der eine oder andere mitstreiter.


.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Bei uns nimmt seit Jahren die Entnahme der verklappten Satzkarpfen ab! Dadurch wird nun weniger besetzt!
Laut Vorstand liegt dies daran, dass der typische Satzkarpfenangler sich durch Zeitablauf selbst entsorgt!


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Die erste Frage ist doch:
warum müssen die unbedingt reduziert werden?

Und wenn ihr nix nachbesetzt, löst sich das "Problem" doch von ganz allein.

Alternative Umsetzen?


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Hi, eine Entnahmepflicht an der Stelle halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Die Fische werden doch ohnehin fast ausschließlich von den Karpfenanglern gefangen, und nachts sind alle Katzen grau.
 Wenn dann (als Verein) selber raus fangen.
Edit: Was fressen Waller und Kormorane denn, wenn nichts mehr gefangen wird?



Grüße JK


----------



## Inni (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Neben Großkarpfen haben wir auch Welse, Grundeln und Kormorane. Für Brassen, Welse und Grundeln gibt es bereits eine Entnahmepflicht.
> .




Vote: Entnahmepflicht für Kormorane


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Anstelle von Verboten könntet ihr die Entnahme durch eine Art Prämie fördern. Zum Beispiel ein Rabatt auf die nächste Jahreskarte.
Im Vergleich zum Aufwand und den Kosten einer E- oder Netzbefischung kann das eine Überlegung wert sein.


----------



## Gast (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Wozu sollen die Karpfen entnommen werden ?
Die stören doch nicht.
Ansonsten abfischen und verkaufen.
Jeder Verein mit Karpfenanglern freut sich über Großkarpfen.


----------



## oberfranke (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir überlegen gerade im Verein, wie der Großkarpfenbestand sinnvoll reduziert werden kann.
> Was haltet ihr von einer Entnahmepflicht für Großkarpfen ab 10 Pfund?
> Hintergrund: Es werden bei uns immer weniger Fische gefangen und die Karpfen werden aufgrund mangelnder Mitnahme immer größer. Es werden kaum noch welche unter 10kg gefangen und es wird immer schwerer, die Großkarpfen zu entnehmen.
> Habe auch gehört, dass anderswo Großkarpfen mit Netzen gefangen und entsorgt werden.
> ...


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Ich dachte erst an einen Aprilscherz, aber das Datum passte leider nicht. Das meint Ihr nicht wirklich ernst - habt Ihr Langeweile im Vorstand unseres schönen Vereins? 

Ist hier nicht eher wieder das Neidproblem in "unserem" Verein der Auslöser dieser völlig sinnfreien Diskussion? 

Karpfen - auch echte Großkarpfen (10Pfd. ist nicht groß) - gab es doch auch schon in den 80er Jahren in unseren Vereinsgewässern. Das gezielte Beangeln und anfüttern mit großen Mengen Futter auf großen Entfernungen ist das eigentliche Problem. Ottonormalangler kommt nicht mehr in Kontakt mit den Fischen, weil diese in normaler Reichweite nicht mehr zu finden sind.

Aber gut - wir kennen ja unsere Vorstandspappenheimer. Anstruse Ideen sind da ja nicht unbekannt. 

Zum Thema: 

Fische rausfangen + töten, die nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden (können) halte ich für höchst kritisch. Das könnt Ihr doch nicht wirklich ernsthaft diskutieren??? Ich habe starke Zweifel daran, dass die Angler sich an solche Schwachsinnsregulierungen halten würden. 

Wer nimmt sich schon einen 10-20Pfd. Fleischberg für die heimische Biotonne mit nach Hause? Alternativ könnte man den Fisch ja tot wieder ins Gewässer schmeißen - die Natur regelt das schon. Spannend wäre nur der bestialische Verwesungsgestank der toten Fische und das Medienecho, sobald der wahre Grund bekannt ist...

Würde mich auch stark interessieren, wie Tierfreunde und -schützer auf solche "Pläne" reagieren....

Einzig sinnvolle Alternative ist rausfangen und umsetzen - es gibt garantiert viele Vereine und Gewässerbesitzer (einen kenne ich schon), die die "Großkarpfen" mit Kusshand aufnehmen würden. Das ist aber bei dem Gewässer nur schwer möglich, bzw. sehr kostenintensiv. Vielleicht beteiligt sich ja unsere spendable Stadt an dem Vorhaben....? 

Danach könntet Ihr mit Satzkarpfen neu besetzen - aber was bringt das? Die sind in ein paar Jahren auch wieder groß - zum Verzehr entnehmen macht doch eh kaum jemand. Raubfische ja - aber große Friedfische...? 

Mann, Mann, Mann - ich komme aus dem Kopf schütteln nicht raus.....


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir überlegen gerade im Verein, wie der Großkarpfenbestand sinnvoll reduziert werden kann.
> Was haltet ihr von einer Entnahmepflicht für Großkarpfen ab 10 Pfund?
> Hintergrund: Es werden bei uns immer weniger Fische gefangen und die Karpfen werden aufgrund mangelnder Mitnahme immer größer. Es werden kaum noch welche unter 10kg gefangen und es wird immer schwerer, die Großkarpfen zu entnehmen.
> Die Karpfenhunter entnehmen kaum Karpfen und sind die einzigen, die welche fangen. Ähnlich wie beim Waller.
> ...


 
 Liest sich wie der Stammtisch Klassiker, entweder es ist zu viel oder zu wenig.
 Wenn man schon an der Ursache oder den Gegebenheiten nichts verändern kann, müssen halt die Arten reduziert werden die vor Ort noch klar kommen.
Vermutlich wird auf der Gegenseite mit Besatz bei gewollten Arten ebenso herumgefuscht.

 Wobei man sich fragen sollte was ist es für ein Gewässer?
 Wo will man hin und warum?
 Wo liegen die eigentlichen Probleme?
 Und was ist überhaupt erreichbar.

 Schafft man es z.B die Grundeln nicht wieder zu reduzieren oder gar auszurotten ist das Entnahmegebot sinnlos.
 Sinnloses Töten von Fischen ist aber verboten
 Warum werden die Karpfen groß?
 Ich denke es ist ein Trugschluss das Großkarpfen kleineren Arten das Futter wegfressen, aber umgekehrt werden die Karpfen und Brachsen  gut wachsen wenn Konkurrenten fehlen.
 Der Großfisch ist meist der erste der bei Futtermangel schwächelt.


----------



## Stulle (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Was für ein Gewässer habt ihr denn überhaupt, und was habt ihr gegen Brassen? Die wären die Haupt Konkurrenz der Karpfen. 

Was für einen Bestand stellt ihr euch vor ?

An sonsten "Carphunter" aus befreundeten Vereinen fragen ob sie bei der Umsiedlung in ihr Gewässer helfen mögen. 

Entnahme Gebote sind rechtlich schwierig.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Liest sich wie der Stammtisch Klassiker, entweder es ist zu viel oder zu wenig.
> Wenn man schon an der Ursache oder den Gegebenheiten nichts verändern kann, müssen halt die Arten reduziert werden die vor Ort noch klar kommen.
> Vermutlich wird auf der Gegenseite mit Besatz bei gewollten Arten ebenso herumgefuscht.


 
 Ich habe noch lange über diese meiner Zeilen gegrübelt. ob man das so schreiben sollte oder  darf.

 Ich denke man muss so provokant schreiben, wenn man Menschen zum Nachdenken bringen will.
 Der Stammtisch weiß halt immer was richtig ist, 
 das und nicht Unsicherheit  Selbstzweifel oder Wissen zeichnet den Stammtisch aus.
 Unsicherheit, Zweifel geht halt oft mit  Wissen und weiterem Interesse einher.
 Wer Antworten sucht oder hören will was richtig sei, bekommt diese am Stammtisch.
 Interessierte werden auf der Suche nach Wahrheit, nur immer weitere  offene Fragen  finden.

 So sucht der T.E immer noch und der Stammtisch hat längst die Antwort gefunden..

 Ob es die richtige Antwort war, wird sich zeigen, zur Not findet der Stammtisch eine beliebig  Andere.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Das Entnahmegebot wird schon deshalb scheitern, weil sich nur die wenigsten daran halten würden.
Was ich auch verständlich finde.
Wer will schon einen 15kg Karpfen mitnehmen, den ohnehin niemand essen will, oder kann?
Die Zeit der fischverwertenden Großfamilie ist nämlich Geschichte.
Man hätte also ein Entsorgungsproblem?
Ansonsten kann es für ein Gewässer natürlich auch bekömmlich sein, wenn Biomasse in großen "Batzen", aus dem Kreislauf genommen wird!
Ich würde sie zur Not auch vergraben, aber sowas kann man ja fast schon nicht mehr öffentlich sagen?
Alternativ, so habe ich hier schon mal gelesen, könnte man diese Fische, auf einem Fischerfest, als Karpfenchips durch die Fritteuse jagen?
Mit dieser Zubereitung schmeckt fast jeder Fisch! 

Jürgen


----------



## SigmundFreud (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Vielleicht sollte der TE nochmal seinen Hintergrund spezifizieren.




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hintergrund: Es werden bei uns immer weniger Fische gefangen und die  Karpfen werden aufgrund mangelnder Mitnahme immer größer. Es werden kaum  noch welche unter 10kg gefangen und es wird immer schwerer, die  Großkarpfen zu entnehmen.




Im ersten Satz ist davon die Rede, dass immer weniger Fische gefangen werden. Was ist damit gemeint? Immer weniger Karpfen, oder geht es um die anderen, im Gewässer vorkommende, Arten? Soll ein Entnahmefenster eingeführt werden um den Karpfen an sich als Laichräuber zu dezimieren und damit die Diversität im Gewässer zu erhöhen oder darum wieder mehr Karpfen zu fangen, die nicht wie erfahrene Alttiere schwieriger zu beangeln sind?


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Die ganz großen, also über 40 Pfund, nehme ich eigentlich am liebsten mit. Da hab ich nur ein Mal die Sauerei, wenn ich sie im Gemüsebeet verscharre und im nächsten Jahr gibt wieder dicke Tomaten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Das mit dem Umsetzen und Verkaufen/Verschenken an einen anderen Verein wird dann auch schnell illegal wegen dem Tiergesundheitsgesetz.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



laichzeit schrieb:


> die ganz großen, also über 40 pfund, nehme ich eigentlich am liebsten mit. Da hab ich nur ein mal die sauerei, wenn ich sie im gemüsebeet verscharre und im nächsten jahr gibt wieder dicke tomaten.



*loool*


----------



## fischfaenger61 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Was für ein Luxusproblem.
Da über Dein Gewässer praktisch nichts bekannt ist, sind spezifische Antworten eher weniger zu erwarten.|kopfkrat. Deit froh, dass ihr noch ein paar größere Fische habt (10-20 Pfd ist da noch nicht wirklich groß).Ein sinnvoller Ansatz ist sicher das Fütterungsverbot ohne zu Angeln.Wer nur bein angeln füttern darf, der verklappt in der Regel keine Unmengen und damit sollte es auch schon reichen.Wenn sich unter den "gelöscht" rumspricht,dass ihr da zu viele größere Fische habt, dann ist das bald geregelt.Es schadet ja auch nicht, am Jahresende die Fangbücher auszuwerten und danach einen sinnvollen Besatz organisieren.Unsere Gewässer sind ja schließlich keine Karpfenmastanlagen, sondern sollen einen Artenreichtum besitzen und somit allen Sportfreunden die Möglichkeit bieten, ihren Hobby zu fröhnen.#h#h


----------



## knutwuchtig (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Jeder Verein mit Karpfenanglern freut sich über Großkarpfen.


 nicht wenn sie noch bei verstand sind.biologisch macht das keinen sinn eine bestandpyramide im oberen bereich zu erweitern. das wäre eher was für puffangler da können die moosrücken noch eine weile als gladiatoren her halten


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Was soll eigentlich in diesem bemitleidenswerten Gewässer überhaupt noch Gnade finden?

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als wollte hier wer so richtig Gott spielen und ein paat Göttchen geben ihren Senf dazu. Da kann man dann auch gleich den Weiher fließen und Magnetfischchen besetzen, bis dann eine neue Generation auf neue Ideen kommt.

Verstehen tu ich das alles nicht!


----------



## SigmundFreud (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich in diesem bemitleidenswerten Gewässer überhaupt noch Gnade finden?
> 
> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als wollte hier wer so richtig Gott spielen und ein paat Göttchen geben ihren Senf dazu. Da kann man dann auch gleich den Weiher fließen und Magnetfischchen besetzen, bis dann eine neue Generation auf neue Ideen kommt.
> 
> Verstehen tu ich das alles nicht!






Naja, Gewässermanagement hat ziemlich sicher keinen klerikalen Anspruch an sich selbst - da muss man ja nicht gleich Sodom und Gomorra beschwören. Ich finde die Frage grundsätzlich interessant.


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Hör mir auf... unser Gewässerwart meinte, er müsse die Arlinghaus'schen Anmerkungen zur Bewirtschaftung nicht lesen, weil er ja der Gewässerwart sei.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Für Brassen, Welse und Grundeln gibt es bereits eine Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die vereinsinterne Diskussion entwickelt.



Brassen müssen entnommen werden!

 Der Brassen, Blei, Brachsen, Klodeckel etc. ist unser heimischer ,,Karpfen''. 

warum muss der entnommen werden? passt der nicht in irgendeine …


der Brassen mag kein kulinarischer Hochgenuss sein( Kenner bestreiten selbiges)… aber ganz sicher absolut heimisch!


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Hör mir auf... unser Gewässerwart meinte, er müsse die Arlinghaus'schen Anmerkungen zur Bewirtschaftung nicht lesen, weil er ja der Gewässerwart sei.


 
 Vermutlich hat er halt an einem G.W -Lehrgang teilgenommen.
 Da meinen viele reichlich Wissen zu erhalten, wo Andere als Beruf-Anfänger nach einem Vollstudium gelten.

 Was war noch das neue Themenprojekt von Prof. Dr Arlinghaus?
 Ich meine Wie bekommt man neue Forschungsergebnisse in die Praxis, also in die Köpfe derer die es einsetzen sollten.


 Das ist sicher die Kür, denn selbst Darwin würde wohl heute nach 150 Jahren längst verzweifelt sein.
 Seine "Theorie" darf nicht einmal überall gelehrt werden.
 Aber schon eine Theorie benötigt Beweise, Glaube und Stammtisch bietet dagegen nur Antworten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Einblicke.

Der Hintergrund ist der, dass bei uns immer weniger Fisch gefangen wird. 
Trotzdem haben wir einen Karpfenbestand von ca.10/ha, wobei der Durchschnitt bei ca. 10kg liegt. Viele Fische haben ca. 14kg, die kleinsten ca. 7kg. Die größten Fische liegen bei über 20kg.

Diese Fische werden nur von den spezialisierten Karpfenanglern gefangen, die aber im Schnitt ca. 50 Stunden/ Karpfen benötigen. Wer einen Schwarm gefunden hat, kann diese Quote auch kurzfristig auf 10 Stunden/Karpfen drücken. D.h. aber auch, dass oft weit mehr als 50 Stunden/ Karpfen angesessen werden muss.

Es wird seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr besetzt, nachdem früher oft besetzt wurde. Da aber keine nennenswerte Entnahme stattfand, wurde der Besatz eingestellt.
Angeblich sind zu große Karpfenbestände schlecht für den Aufbau eines guten Weißfischbestands. 
Da wir eine geschätzte Bestandsdichte von 100kg/ha (nur 10 Tiere), kommt für den GW eine Bestanderhöhung nicht in Frage.
lt. Arlinghaus gelten bis 50kg/ha Karpfenbestand als unproblematisch. 

Wir haben das doppelte, weswegen über die Reduzierung des Großkarpfenbestands nachgedacht wird.

Die Überlegung ist, dass das andere extrem von 50 Karpfen je 2kg/ha wesentlich attraktiver für die meisten Angler ist, als 10 Karpfen je 10kg/ ha.

Ich persönlich bin gegen Entnahmegebote jeglicher Art, vom Brassen, über Grundel bis zum Waller. 

Interessant finde ich, dass es in diesem Thread viele Statements gegen Karpfenentnahmegebot, einige gegen Brassenentnahmegebot, eine gegen Grundelentnahmegebot und keine einzige gegen Wallerentnahmegebot gab.





Wir den Normalangler gibts den Karpfen eigentlich nur als Zufallsfang.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Hallo Rhinefischer, 

 Seit wann gehen denn bei euch die Fänge zurück ? Waren nur die letzten beiden Jahre weniger ergiebig ? Und um was für einen See (Tiefe/Größe/eutrophierung) handelt es sich ? 

 Ich kenne ein paar Vereine die mit Fangprämien und Entnahmegeboten für Großkarpfen experimentiert haben, die Erfolge waren sehr überschaubar, da sich die Angler die erfolgreich die großen Karpfen beangeln eben nicht an solche Regeln halten, würde ich auch nicht. 

  Mir ist auch nicht wirklich klar wie ihr auf den Zusammenhang zwischen den Karpfen und dem nicht fangen der anderen Fische kommt ?

 Habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht statt auf Entnahmegebote, auf Entnahmefenster zusetzen und so euren Bestand nachhaltig zu stärken ?

 Das der Großteil sich auf die Karpfen konzentriert dürfte an dem Threadtitel liegen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## SigmundFreud (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Hör mir auf... unser Gewässerwart meinte, er müsse die Arlinghaus'schen Anmerkungen zur Bewirtschaftung nicht lesen, weil er ja der Gewässerwart sei.




Beziehst du dich auf die 3. Anmerkung von Arlinghaus aus dem Praxisleitfaden für Gewässermanagement, der sagt das Großfische zu schützen seien? So gesehen hast du natürlich Recht und das macht keinen Sinn. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Arlinghaus von einer gesunden Population ausgeht. Wie es scheint ist die Population von Jungfischen aber nachhaltig gestört. Sowohl von jungen Karpfen als auch von anderen Arten. Wenn, und ich betone das extra, nur wenn die großen Karpfen wirklich verantwortlich sind für die Bestandsverschiebung, dann könnte das doch tatsächlich Sinn machen. Aber ich bin natürlich kein Experte.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Moin Moin,
der Forellen-Puff nimmt die mit Kusshand.
Teilweise geben die nen  Fuffi für einen kapitalen 
Karpfen oder zwischendurch mal einen entnehmen 
und die Filets zum Wallerangeln verwenden.
Die grossem Waller werden von den Puffs auch sehr gerne angekauft und wenn unsere Osteuropäer mal wieder mit der ganzen Familie angeln gehen, findet der Fisch auch den Weg auf den Teller.

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Angeblich sind zu große Karpfenbestände schlecht für den Aufbau eines guten Weißfischbestands.
> Da wir eine geschätzte Bestandsdichte von 100kg/ha (nur 10 Tiere), kommt für den GW eine Bestanderhöhung nicht in Frage.
> lt. Arlinghaus gelten bis 50kg/ha Karpfenbestand als unproblematisch.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist euer Gewässerwart. Diagnose aus der Ferne: Ideologischer Betonschädel.

Besetzt ganz einfach 50 K3 im Frühjahr. 40 dieser Fische sind spätestens im Sommer rausgefangen. Somit ist allen Mitgliedern geholfen.

Und zum Thema Weißfische: Ihr wollt Weißfische ansiedeln, habt aber gleichzeitig Entnahmepflicht für Brassen? Was ist der Grund?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> der Forellen-Puff nimmt die mit Kusshand.
> Teilweise geben die nen  Fuffi für einen kapitalen
> Karpfen



Wer die für einen Fuffi abgibt, ist ein Depp. 

Ein Verein hier in der Gegend hatte voriges Jahr drei 20kg-Karpfen abzugeben. Kleinanzeige eingestellt bei eBay. Der Vorsitzende meinte danach zu mir, das macht er nie wieder. Das Telefon stand nicht mehr still. Abgeholt hat sie am Ende ein "Liebhaber " aus Oberbayern für 250 Euro pro Fisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer die für einen Fuffi abgibt, ist ein Depp.
> 
> Ein Verein hier in der Gegend hatte voriges Jahr drei 20kg-Karpfen abzugeben. Kleinanzeige eingestellt bei eBay. Der Vorsitzende meinte danach zu mir, das macht er nie wieder. Das Telefon stand nicht mehr still. Abgeholt hat sie am Ende ein "Liebhaber " aus Oberbayern für 250 Euro pro Fisch. [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Angeblich sind zu große Karpfenbestände schlecht für den Aufbau eines guten Weißfischbestands.



Der Karpfen ist ein Futterkonkurrent für andere Weißfische und zu hohe Bestände führen zu einer Trübung des Wassers. Das trübe Wasser schädigt die Laichkräuter der Weißfische und dadurch geht die Fortpflanzungsgrundlage flöten. Also liegt eindeutig eine Schädigung vor, wenn durch den Karpfenbestand die Unterwasserpflanzen leiden.
Das gilt übrigens auch für die seltene Vermehrung der Karpfen bei uns, es funktioniert nur in klaren oder sehr flachen Gewässern, wo trotz des trüben Wassers noch Sonnenlicht bis zu den Pflanzen kommt. Das Problem ist also hausgemacht, ein natürlicher Karpfenbestand ist nie so dicht, dass er sich selbst "ersticken" könnte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe von ungleich höheren Preisen gehört die für solche Rekordfische von P&T Betreibern angeblich gezahlt werden.
> Wenn die stimmen, dann könnte der "Liebhaber" sich nun einen teuren Neuwagen zugelegt haben.
> Würde auch zu der Aussage passen das das Telefon nicht mehr stillstand.
> Ein Fischtransport erster Klasse wäre da dann locker über, selbst wenn ein Tierarzt den 24 h begleitet.



Ja, ich habe auch schon von stolzen Preisen gehört. Ein Bekannter hat in einem privaten Teich u.a. einen Karpfen auf 26kg hochgepäppelt. Der hat für über 2000 Tacken den Besitzer gewechselt und schwimmt jetzt in einer C&R-Anlage in Ungarn.

Zum Thema Fischtransport: Unglaublich, mit welcher Ausrüstung die Käufer da manchmal ankommen. Ich war voriges Jahr bei einem Abfischen dabei, bei dem 3 ca. 30kg-Waller abzugeben waren. Auch das lief über eBay-Kleinanzeigen. Der Käufer kam aus Augsburg mit einem Lieferwagen mit eingebautem Bassin, redundant ausgeführter Sauerstoff-Versorgung, Kamera im Fahrerhaus nach hinten usw. |bigeyes

Für die Waller wurden übrigens 150 Euro pro Tier gezahlt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Also liegt eindeutig eine Schädigung vor, wenn durch den Karpfenbestand die Unterwasserpflanzen leiden.



Die Jungs haben heute 10 Großkarpfen im Teich schwimmen und wollen diese gern durch 50 2kg-Karpfen ersetzen.

Was glaubst du, in welchem Szenario die Gewässertrübung größer ist (und zwar nicht ein bisschen, sondern erheblich)? #h

Ich erkenne da seitens des Gewässerwarts überhaupt keinen Plan.


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

hi,
das ganze kommentiere ich hier nicht weiter! Euch sollte klar sein, dass es gegen geltenes recht verstößt!


Karpfen
ich selber war über 20 jahre auch in so einem verein wie es der TS beschrieben hat und daher habe ich auch schon einige Gespräche in dieser richtung geführt. 

 ich pers. finde den vorschlag, mit dem Besatz von k3 zum entnehmen sehr gut! 

Grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht gut, wenn man andere Fischarten entnehmen muss! Das bringt in meinen augen wenig. ich pers. habe mich ststs geweigert diese Anordnungen seitens des Vereins nachzukommen! Bei uns waren es anfangs Brassen und dann Giebel und momentan ist man froh, wenn man überhaupt noch einen Fisch fängt....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> das ganze kommentiere ich hier nicht weiter! Euch sollte klar sein, dass es gegen geltenes recht verstößt!



Wie kommst du auf die Idee?


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

... weil ich mich mit dem thema teichwirtschaft bereits beschäftigt habe. Denk mal über alles nach und du findest einiges was sehr fragwürdig ist...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ... weil ich mich mit dem thema teichwirtschaft bereits beschäftigt habe. Denk mal über alles nach und du findest einiges was sehr fragwürdig ist...



Laber nicht rum, sondern komm auf den Punkt. Ich bin selbst Gewässerwart und im Vorstand eines Vereins.

Also: Was verstößt hier gegen geltendes Recht?


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

junge ich werde dich def. nicht aufklären! Fang bitte an selber zu lesen wenn du was wissen willst. 

Bist du wirklich der meinung das wenn man eine antwort mit "... labber nicht rum ..." anfängt, dass man dann antworten bekommt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> junge ich werde dich def. nicht aufklären! Fang bitte an selber zu lesen wenn du was wissen willst.
> 
> Bist du wirklich der meinung das wenn man eine antwort mit "... labber nicht rum ..." anfängt, dass man dann antworten bekommt?



Danke. Genau diese fundierte Antwort habe ich erwartet. Gegen irgendwelches geltendes Recht verstößt da nämlich gar nichts.

Ich diskutiere gern und oft mit Leuten und bin auch immer bereit, meine Meinung zu hinterfragen, was mich aber nervt sind Leute, die meinen was beitragen zu müssen, doch außer einem Bauchgefühl mangels Durchblick nichts beitragen können.


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

wir kennen uns nicht und du bildest dir über mein wissen eine meinung #q 



ich bin es leid solche diskussionen online zu führen! Leute die meinen sie sind die besten brauche ich nicht!


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Danke. Genau diese fundierte Antwort habe ich erwartet. Gegen irgendwelches geltendes Recht verstößt da nämlich gar nichts.
> 
> Ich diskutiere gern und oft mit Leuten und bin auch immer bereit, meine Meinung zu hinterfragen, was mich aber nervt sind Leute, die meinen was beitragen zu müssen, doch außer einem Bauchgefühl mangels Durchblick nichts beitragen können.


Paragraph 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes

Und deine Ausdrucksweise ist unangebracht.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Einblicke.
> 
> Der Hintergrund ist der, dass bei uns immer weniger Fisch gefangen wird.
> Trotzdem haben wir einen Karpfenbestand von ca.10/ha, wobei der Durchschnitt bei ca. 10kg liegt. Viele Fische haben ca. 14kg, die kleinsten ca. 7kg. Die größten Fische liegen bei über 20kg.
> ...



Ich denke Du hast oben eine Null vergessen, so das ich einmal 10/Kg und einmal 100/kg Karpfenbestand je Ha lese.

100 Kg je Ha sind nicht wenig, einige klare Baggerseen werden kaum einen solchen Gesamtfischbestand ernähren.
Die meisten Gewässer weit weniger als 100 Kg Fischfänge je Ha bereithalten.

Wobei 50 Kg Karpfenbestand wohl auch nur als untere Grenze betrachtet werden wo erste Probleme auftreten können.
https://www.researchgate.net/public...en_aktueller_Ganzseeexperimente_und_Meta-Anal

Solche Mengen werden regional selbst bei Raubfischbesatz und/oder einzelnen Arten überschritten.
Wobei insgesamt oft wohl viel mehr besetzt wird als das Gewässer ernähren kann, denn nur dann sind die dann immer hungrigen Fische leicht zu fangen oder problemlos anzufüttern.

Bei Euch werden die Karpfen wegen Ihrer Größe wohl vom Kormoran profitieren, der Ihnen die Konkurrenz vom Leibe hält, sie sind schwer zu fangen weil sie reichlich Futter und Erfahrungen haben und werden nicht entnommen, nicht weil sie zu fett sind, sondern von normalen Anglern kaum noch gefangen werden.
 Wobei es schwierig wird Karpfenliebhaber zum Töten Ihrer Lieblinge zu zwingen, entweder sie halten sich nicht daran oder sie angeln dort nicht mehr, nur die wenigsten werden dem wieder willig folgen.
Vielleicht sollte man aber auch ein Auge auf den Geschmack von Karpfen werfen, gefühlt schmecken sie je nach Jahreszeit und nach Stamm unterschiedlich.
Bislang ging es den Anglern aber darum das sie möglichst schwer und Alt werden.
Ich bin kein großer Fischesser, aber ein Wildkarpfen ähnlicher Milchner, ihm Frühjahr aus einem Altarm hat mich wirklich überrascht, dagegen schmeckten Zander aus der Weser im Sommer mehr nach Modder.
Die Algenblühten werden das wohl ausmachen, die aber fehlen im Winter oft.


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Danke! 

Das ganze geht noch weiter u.a. der Transport ist rechtliche grauzone und wird je nach Entfernung richtig kompliziert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Paragraph 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes



Wenn der Verein Großkarpfen in seinem Gewässer "duldet" und einen Sack voller "Kochtopf-Fische" dazu setzt, verstößt er also gegen das Tierschutzgesetz? 

Das die C&R-Angler die Fische zurücksetzen, haben diese Angler im Fall einer Anzeige zu verantworten. Der Verein muss hier aber keineswegs in einer Art vorauseilenden Gehorsams einschreiten.

Der Verein verstößt hier gegen überhaupt keine Gesetze oder irgendwas.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das ganze geht noch weiter u.a. der Transport ist rechtliche grauzone und wird je nach Entfernung richtig kompliziert.



Den Transport verantwortet der Käufer. Sein Bier. Gleiches gilt, wenn ich mir als Käufer Besatzfische anliefern lasse. Der Verein ist da immer auf der sicheren Seite, solange er nicht selbst den Transport übernimmt (Beispiel: Abfischen von Zuchtweihern).


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Verein verstößt hier gegen überhaupt keine Gesetze oder irgendwas.




.. ich habe auch nicht über das Thema Verein geschrieben! Lesen ist manchmal wichtig und Fragen und ... hilft missverständnisse nicht entstehen zu lassen!  Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen #g



Wobei auch einiges Seitens des Vereins beachtet werden sollte, aber das geht eher richtung Versteuerung  etc.


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Verein ist da immer auf der sicheren Seite, solange er nicht selbst den Transport übernimmt (Beispiel: Abfischen von Zuchtweihern).




das stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Er kann es, wenn u.a. die Transportlänge (also km) passen... .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hilft missverständnisse nicht entstehen zu lassen!  Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen #g



Meinerseits alles gut. 



nostradamus schrieb:


> Wobei auch einiges Seitens des Vereins beachtet werden sollte, aber das geht eher richtung Versteuerung  etc.



Das ist natürlich klar. Womit ich nicht behaupten will, dass Vereine (völlig unabhängig vom Thema Angelns) sich hier vorwiegend rechtskonform verhalten. Das fängt beim Verkauf von Brezeln für die Mannschaftskasse beim Kinderfußball an.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> das stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Er kann es, wenn u.a. die Transportlänge (also km) passen... .



Auch mein Verein transportiert Fische nach Abfischen auf Kurzstrecken. Das ist hier in Franken auch nichts Besonderes und solange der Transport nicht offensichtlich fehlerhaft geschieht, schreitet da auch keiner ein. Wichtig sind halt Sauerstoff-Versorgung, Wasservolumen, Schild "Tiertransport" usw.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Also doch so, wie ich vermutet habe.

Eine gewisse Klientel fängt nichts mehr, weil sie sich anglerisch nicht entwickelt hat, weil sie immer noch angelt, wie zu maximal eutrophierten Zeiten mit entsprechenden Überbeständen. Sehr bekannt und der Weiher mit seinen Fischen soll es jetzt büßen!?

Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Also doch so, wie ich vermutet habe.
> 
> Eine gewisse Klientel fängt nichts mehr, weil sie sich anglerisch nicht entwickelt hat, weil sie immer noch angelt, wie zu maximal eutrophierten Zeiten mit entsprechenden Überbeständen. Sehr bekannt und der Weiher mit seinen Fischen soll es jetzt büßen!?
> 
> Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor.



Andal, solche Aussagen sind doch zu pauschal. Hier kommt es darauf an, um welche Gewässer es sich handelt und welche Mitgliederstruktur der Verein hat.

Mein Verein bewirtschaftet zum Teil Flußabschnitte und zum Teil künstlich angelegte Weiher. 

Die Flußabschnitte werden in Absprache mit den Behörden mit einem geringen Karpfenbestand besetzt, dazu kommen einige Hechte und im Rahmen von Stützungsprogrammen Barbe, Nase etc.

Die Weiher sind im Grunde genommen Put&Take-Gewässer mit einem großen Karpfenbestand und wir füttern dort teilweise sogar zu.

Viele Vereinsmitglieder wollen über das Jahr ihren Spaß haben und holen sich zehn Satzkarpfen zum Räuchern aus den Weihern. Die haben keine große Ahnung vom Angeln und das ist auch gar nicht Sinn der Sache.

Andere Mitglieder wiederum zieht es eher an die Fließgewässer um dort den großen Flußkarpfen, Barben etc. nachzustellen. Das sind die Profis, denen es nicht primär um Fisch in der Pfanne geht.

Ich glaube, einige Ahnung vom Angeln zu haben, trotzdem angle ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr in den Flüssen, weil dort die Fischbestände aufgrund des drastischen Nährstoffmangels um 80% zusammengebrochen sind. Ausnahmen sind das Angeln auf Wels und Aal.

An unserem diesjährigen Anfischen am Fluss haben 27 Personen teilgenommen und 5 hatten einen Fisch (von Grundeln abgesehen). Ich glaube nicht, dass der Rest keine Ahnung hatte.

Ohne Besatz funktioniert Angeln unter den in Deutschland geltenden Rahmenbedingungen (Stichwort Verwertungsabsicht) nicht mehr. Nährstoffmangel, Waller und Kormoran machen die Bestände platt, ohne dass der Angel seinen Beitrag leistet. Kommt der Angler nun noch hinzu, sind die meisten Gewässer leer. Ich spreche hier nicht von Oder, Elbe, Mecklemburger Seenland etc., sondern von den kleineren Gewässern, in denen sich der Großteil des Angelns in Deutschland abspielt.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Ich kenne diese Art von niederrheinischen Gewässern. Ich bin selber in einem Verein dieser Region. Die Strukturen,  was die Mitglieder angeht, dürften da identisch sein, wobei es bei uns eher einen Überhang der Karpfen- und Welsfischer gibt. Nichts desto trotz, haben auch wir  eine teilweise des Hinterfragens würdige Vereinspolitik und vor allem teilweise krude Ansichten bei einzelnen Mitgliedern. 

In diesen Gewässern, vollständig aus Menschenhand erschaffen, ist es durchaus möglich, ein ausgewogenes Besatzbild zu schaffen. Aber das korrespondiert überhaupt nicht mit den Vorstellungen bezüglich Fang und Entnahme aller Mitglieder.

Vergleiche mit Franken, oder sonstwo sind dabei dann wenig hilfreich.

Das Ganze kann nur auf der Basis von, teilweise faulen, Kompromissen funktionieren. Denn wenn man es jedem Mitglied gleich Recht tun wollte, dann könnte man die See und Weiher auch gleich zuschütten. Leider ist das so die Realität. Mir gefällt das auch nicht alles so wirklich, aber ich komme, notgedrungen, damit klar.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> In diesen Gewässern, vollständig aus Menschenhand erschaffen, ist es durchaus möglich, ein ausgewogenes Besatzbild zu schaffen. Aber das korrespondiert überhaupt nicht mit den Vorstellungen bezüglich Fang und Entnahme aller Mitglieder.



Die künstliche Herkunft ist den Baggerseen echt ein Klotz am Bein. Rein von den natürlichen Gegebenheiten kommen sie den kleinen Toteisseen im Alpenvorland sehr nahe und das sind bei weitem keine anglerischen Einöden.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Eine typische bayrische Toteismulde wäre der Tachinger-/Wagingersee. Wo siehst du da Vergleichbares zu niederrheinischen Baggerlöchern? Erstgenannter existiert seit der letzten Eizeit, b.z.w. sind ein Überbleibsel des Rückzuges des Eises. Die Baggerlöcher sind, wenn sie uralt sind, so um die 70 Jahre... und dann die Größe. Der T/W hat an die 900 ha.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Ich denke eher an die Schwäbischen, wie den Illmensee oder die kleinen Seen im Allgäu. Der Waginger ist auch kein Toteissee. Ein Baggersee ist da sehr ähnlich, sie haben selten größere oberflächliche Zuflüsse, sind eher badewannenförmig und werden vom Grundwasser gespeist. Bis in 100 Jahren wird da kein Unterschied mehr zu sehen sein, da der Kies von Ablagerungen überdeckt wird. Der Unterschied zwischen dem 200-Jährigen Baggersee und dem Toteissee ist nur der Grad der Verlandung.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Natürlich ist der Wagingersee eine Toteismulde. Ganz im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Gletscherschürfseen im bayr. Alpenvorland.

Außerdem. *200 jährige Baggerseen*. Jetzt kommst aber sauber in den Schamrrn rein. Wer hätte da, wenigstens semiprofessionell Kies abgebaut. Solche nahezu bildlischen Alter findest du vielleicht bei Tongruben, die eine Ziegelei mit Rohstoff verorgt haben, aber nicht bei Kiesgruben!


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Ich sage, in 100 Jahren ist es so weit, dann ist der Baggersee vielleicht nur 170 Jahre alt, aber spätestens dann ist die Schlammdecke weitgehend geschlossen und der Baggersee ist eine wassergefüllte Mulde mit klarem Wasser, Weißfisch, Hecht, Barsch, das selbe Programm wie in all den kleinen Seen. Deshalb sind die ein so gutes Vorbild für die Baggerseebewirtschaftung, anstelle solange herumzuspielen, bis man meint dass es jetzt passt.
Der Waginger See liegt übrigens in einer Rinne vom Salzachgletscher und ist von einem Gletscher ausgeschürft wie der Starnberger oder Königssee, auch wenn er nicht mehr danach aussieht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Also doch so, wie ich vermutet habe.
> 
> Eine gewisse Klientel fängt nichts mehr, weil sie sich anglerisch nicht entwickelt hat, weil sie immer noch angelt, wie zu maximal eutrophierten Zeiten mit entsprechenden Überbeständen. Sehr bekannt und der Weiher mit seinen Fischen soll es jetzt büßen!?
> 
> Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor.


Karpfen nur ganz selten für wenige Spezialisten, die sich um jeden Fisch enorm abmühen. Rotaugen auf 0, Brassen nur kapital beim Nachtangeln und Futterplatz, Zander 0,1 Aal pro 3 halbe Nächte (wie für Babywelse), 1 maßigen Hecht auf 15 Angelstunden. Grundeln geht gut


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Aber an diesen Statistiken wird sich nicht viel ändern, wenn ihr die Großkarpfen zu den Alleinschuldigen erklärt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Ich  mach mal nen Thread auf, transportieren von lebenden Fischen. Die beiden hier scheinen es nicht wirklich zu kennen. Aber damit sind sie in guter Gesellschaft. Vermutlich > 90%  der Vereinsvorstände und ihre Gewässerwarte in BW kennen die Rechtslage dazu nicht oder negieren sie.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

hi,
das ist eine sehr gute idee! 

Ich glaube kaum, dass in diese grauzone licht gebracht werden kann!


----------



## nostradamus (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Hi,
ansonsten mal zum Thema (ja ich bin auch viel schuld...)
in einen unserer teiche hatten wir vor jahren das problem, dass nach einem unwetter viele kapitale karpfen und insbesondere richtige maschinen an Marmorkarpfen eingegangen sind und wir konnten keine auswirkung bzgl. des fangs bemerken! 



mario


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Karpfen nur ganz selten für wenige Spezialisten, die sich um jeden Fisch enorm abmühen. Rotaugen auf 0, Brassen nur kapital beim Nachtangeln und Futterplatz, Zander 0,1 Aal pro 3 halbe Nächte (wie für Babywelse), 1 maßigen Hecht auf 15 Angelstunden. Grundeln geht gut



Für alle unkundigen Mitleser:

Der See um den es geht ist Anfang der 80er Jahre entstanden und hat 32ha. Die Tiefe liegt im Durchschnitt wohl so um und bei 2-5 Meter. Erlaubt ist nur die Uferangelei. 

Es war eigentlich immer - auch schon in den frühen 80er Jahren - ein schöner See zum angeln und auch zum fangen. 

Zeitweise fantastische Zanderangelei aber auch auf Hechte, Karpfen, Schleien, Friedfische usw. gab es traumhafte Bedingungen - es hat Freude gemacht da zu angeln. 


Seitdem hat sich aber viel verändert. 

Das Problem liegt hier meiner Meinung nach beim Gewässerwart. Ich schreib´s einfach mal so wie es aus meiner Sicht ist. 

Solange in "unserem" Verein geduldet wird, dass der Gewässerwart "seine" Gewässer nach Gutsherrenart bewirtschaftet, müssen sich die Mitglieder nicht wundern, dass die Fänge seit Jahren zurück gehen. 

Es ist doch nicht normal, dass ein Gewässerwart sogar gegenüber seinen Vorstandskollegen Geheimniskrämerei hinsichtlich der Besatzmaßnahmen betreibt. Die Mitglieder werden natürlich auch nicht in Kenntnis gesetzt. Es könnte ja sein, dass jemand dann gezielt auf die Satzfische angelt. 

Schlussendlich bewirtschaftet er die Gewässer völlig unkontrolliert und auch unkontrollierbar (weil er keinerlei Infos zu geplanten Besatzmaßnahmen rausgibt). Gerne wird den vor Jahren eingesetzen Welsen die Schuld an den schlechten Fängen im Hauptgewässer gegeben - ich glaube das nicht. In einem ähnlich gelagertem Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung ist der Weissfischbestand förmlich explodiert - trotz eines überdurchschnittlichem Welsbestandes. 

Gefangen wird an allen Vereinsgewässern eher nur seeeehr mäßig - aber nicht, weil die Leute alle nicht angeln können. 

Kommt überhaupt Fisch in die Gewässer??? Es ist nicht kontrollierbar, weil niemand informiert wird bzw. bei dem Besatz anwesend ist. 

Eigentlich kann dieser Gewässerwart bei einer Mitgliederversammlung nicht entlastet werden, weil keiner nachvollziehen kann, was er wirklich an Besatzmaßnahmen vornimmt.

Soll sich jeder seinen Teil denken - aus meiner Sicht würden sich viele der Probleme erledigen, wenn der Gewässerwart ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Bei der nächsten JHV einen neuen wählen!?


----------



## Moringotho (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

sers,

das klingt doch sehr nach einen entnahmegebot für den gw.
müsst ihn ja nicht gleich irgendwo verscharren...

wie lange ist er den schon in "amt und unwürden"?
damit die fänge durch besatzfehler/fehlenden besatz soweit zurückgehen?

so etwas sollte in einem verein nicht möglich sein.
schliesslich muss er ja auch die ausgaben belegen können?
oder hat er da auch freie hand und kann mit dem geld des vereins tun und lassen was er will?

sind jetzt eigentlich noch mehr fragen als vorher...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten JHV einen neuen wählen!?



Eine Möglichkeit wäre dies. 
Eine Andere, eventuell vorausgehende, so ist es bei uns mal vor ein paar Jahren gelaufen;
jedes ordentliche Vereinsmitglied hat bei der Hauptversammlung die allgemein in der Satzung verankerte Gelegenheit, auf eine Einsicht in das Kassenbuch!
Dort muss ja in irgendeiner Form Fischbesatz und dessen Zusammensetzung, verbucht sein?
Als diese Möglichkeit bei der HV  beantragt wurde und dieser bisher nie gesehene Vorgang bei den Verantwortlichen zwar ein gewisses Staunen hervorrief, musste dieser Einblick aber gewährt werden.
Und so haben bei dieser Gelegenheit, mal ein paar junge Burschen, die ansonsten auch in in Ahnungslosigkeit belassen wurden, einige interessante Erkenntnisse erlangt!
Nicht nur den Besatz betreffend, sondern auch was bei diesen gleich zwei Fischerfesten, welche von meinem Verein ausgerichtet werden, so unterm Strich zusammen kommt?

Wenn es Heimlichkeiten gibt im Verein, so kann man diese auf die Art etwas erhellen, auch wenn sich die Verantwortlichen (Vorstand), dabei wohl etwas auf die Füsse getreten fühlen.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Hallo,



ich verstehe diese Vereinsführung nicht. Bei uns wird in der Mitgliederversammlung (Jahreshauptversammlung) unter dem Punkt: "Bericht des Gewässerwarts" genau dargelegt wieviel jeweils nach Stück und evtl. Gewicht und auch Art in welches Gewässer eingesetzt worden ist.
Einschließlich der Kosten. Das kenne ich nicht anders.  Außerdem wird im Laufe des Jahres, bei den Monatsversammlungen über Besatzmaßnahmen informiert. Da gibts keine Geheimnistuerei.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe diese Vereinsführung nicht. Bei uns wird in der Mitgliederversammlung (Jahreshauptversammlung) unter dem Punkt: "Bericht des Gewässerwarts" genau dargelegt wieviel jeweils nach Stück und evtl. Gewicht und auch Art in welches Gewässer eingesetzt worden ist.
> Einschließlich der Kosten. Das kenne ich nicht anders.  Außerdem wird im Laufe des Jahres, bei den Monatsversammlungen über Besatzmaßnahmen informiert. Da gibts keine Geheimnistuerei.



Es gibt halt sehr seltsame Vereine. Interessant scheinen auch die Vorstände zu sein, die sich von so einem Clown auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen. Das gäbe von mir eine klare Ansage und darauf hin vermutlich die Neuwahl eines Gewässerwarts.

Aber auch dass die Mitglieder diesem Treiben zuschauen, ist mit merkwürdig höflich umschrieben.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Was sagt denn der Verein, was die Fänger mit den Großkarpfen machen sollen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der Verein, was die Fänger mit den Großkarpfen machen sollen?



Wenn die Behörden das mittragen, darf der Vorstand (falls du den mit Verein meinst) natürlich eine Entnahmepflicht festlegen. Für diesen Fall wäre dann auch eine Entsorgung der Karpfen rechtlich ok. Genau so sieht das beispielsweise in Mittelfranken mit Wallern in der Regnitz aus. 

In der Realität wäre das natürlich rein finanziell Frevel. Wenn der Verein die Großkarpfen über 10kg tatsächlich loswerden will, sollte er pro Fisch 50 € Fangprämie ausloben, wenn die Fische unversehrt lebend übergeben werden. Er bekommt diese Fische mit gutem Gewinn weiterverkauft.

Das Risiko dieses Vorgehens wäre natürlich ein heftiges Zerwürfnis im Verein. Ich kenne einen ähnlichen Fall in Unterfranken, wo es am Ende regelrecht Krieg zwischen den Großkarpfen-Liebhabern und den Anglern gab, die die Karpfen entnahmen. Kaputte Scheiben, zerstochene Autoreifen, ...


----------



## Moringotho (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

sers,

wieder eine nette geschichte mit zerstochenen autoreifen...
hatten wir ja lange nicht mehr.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Man muss aber auch Nachvollziehen können, das man Anglern die Grundlage ihres Hobbies entzieht, wenn man deren Fische einfach Abschlägt ohne wirklichen Grund und Argumentation. 

Das Schreibt sich immer so leicht, wenn man kein Karpfenangler ist, die andere Seite sollte man auch verstehen. Wenn ich als Feederangler die Mission vorgeschlagen bekomme:

Alle Brassen müssen raus, wir wollen Nachts beim Aalangeln unsere Ruhe, wird meine Reaktion auch nicht so toll ausfallen. Am Ende glaube ich persönlich auch nicht, das die Probleme nur von den Karpfen herrühren, da Mag für die Trübung des Gewässers gelten, doch aber nicht für den schlechten Fischbestand.

Auch ohne Besatz sollte es Möglich sein. Wer weiß, was da wirklich läuft.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Mannmann, habt ihr Sorgen.
Wenn ihr in einem 32 ha See nur Fische die besetzt werden fangen könnt habt ihr entweder ein totes Gewässer oder keine Ahnung vom Angeln. In so einen See, bei 2 - 5 m Tiefe ist im Prinzip der gesamte See eine Produktionsfläche und wird von allen Fischen die da hineingehören mehr produzieren wie ihr jemals mit der Angel fangen könnt. Aber mit Besatz kann man die Naturproduktion auch zerstören.  Der vermutlich leicht eutrophe See wird pro ha zwischen 300 und 400 kg Fische über alle Arten im Jahr produzieren. Das sind dann 10 Tonnen oder mehr.  Und da besetzt ihr Fische dazu?????????


----------



## Harrie (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

|good: #6


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Zur Klarstellung: Das mit den Karpfen ist nur in der erste Überlegung. Besatz findet aufgrund der mangelnden Entnahme nur beim Aal statt.
Bis auf Grundeln und Riesenbrassen sowie wenigenAalen und Miniwelsen beim Nachtangeln wird kaum etwas gefangen.
Das Rotaugen nicht hochkommen, wird auf die Entnahmepflichtigen Fischarten zurück geführt.
Allerdings zeigt sich jetzt schon, dass die wenigen verbliebenen Angler die Entnahmepflicht oft ignorieren.

Der See ist sehr nährstoffreich


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Da sollte man mal die Vereinsführung durchleuchten! 
Es gibt Kassenprüfer und Meldungen von Besatzmassnahmen sind an die Landesbehörden zu melden.
Über Besatzmassnahmen wird in der JHV abgestimmt und wenn diese nicht eingehalten werden, muss dies auf der folgenden JHV erklärt werden.

Bei 2-5 Meter Wassertiefe und über 32ha ist der gesamte See Einstellfläche für den Fisch! Der verteilt sich somit über die gesamte Seefläche und kann dem ufergebundenen Angeldruck herrlich ausweichen und hat es nicht nötig die Kanten und Uferbereiche aufzusuchen! Bei dieser Teife werden sich im Sommer nicht mal Sprungschichten bilden und damit auch keine Totwasserbereiche. Schon richtig, dass dann der gesamte See ne riesige produktive Fläche ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bis auf Grundeln und Riesenbrassen sowie wenigenAalen und Miniwelsen beim Nachtangeln wird kaum etwas gefangen.



Wurde der Fischbestand schon einmal mit anderen Methoden als der Angel untersucht? Anglerfänge stellen den Fischbestand meistens sehr verzerrt dar. Außerdem sollte man im Sommer ab und zu den Sauerstoffgehalt vor Sonnenaufgang messen, falls ihr den verdacht habt, es kommt durch die hohe Produktivität zu einer gefährlichen Zehrung.


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt halt sehr seltsame Vereine. Interessant scheinen auch die Vorstände zu sein, die sich von so einem Clown auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen. Das gäbe von mir eine klare Ansage und darauf hin vermutlich die Neuwahl eines Gewässerwarts.
> 
> Aber auch dass die Mitglieder diesem Treiben zuschauen, ist mit merkwürdig höflich umschrieben.



...das alles stimmt natürlich. 

Der GW hat sogar - wie ich gehört habe - schon mehrfach sein Amt angeboten, falls jemand mit seiner Art zu arbeiten nicht einverstanden ist.

Da aber die Bereitschaft Verantwortung und Ämter zu übernehmen bei den meisten Menschen eher gering ist, kann unser GW schon auf etliche Jährchen "Alleinherrschaft" zurückschauen. 

Ich nehme mich da auch nicht aus - bin beruflich und familiär ausreichend eingebunden und kann / möchte mich der Vereinsarbeit nicht hingeben. Die Lust auf Diskussionen dieser Art fehlt mir. Man wundert sich, wieviele unterschiedliche Positionen zu einfachsten Fragestellungen entstehen können. 

Das ist nicht mein Ding. Für die Zeit gehe ich lieber angeln. Ich muss ja nicht auf die fischleeren Vereinsgewässer zurückgreifen - gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Bzgl. der Überprüfung seiner Tätigkeit anhand von Belegen kann ich nur sagen, dass Papier seeeehr geduldig ist. 

Entscheidend ist für mich die Frage, ob die Fische tatsächlich ins Gewässer kommen oder nicht? Solange er alle Maßnahmen nur alleine oder mit ausgewählten Spezies vornimmt, würde ich dafür keine Hand ins Feuer legen. 

Von einem anderen Verein aus unserer Ecke ist mir berichtet worden, dass der "alte" Vorstand gesamtheitlich "entsorgt" wurde, weil die Zustände an den Gewässern ähnlich waren.

Dort hatte der "alte" Vorstand, incl. Gewässerwart, Geld in die eigene Tasche gewirtschaftet. Fische wurden - trotz Belegen - dort nicht besetzt, zumindest nicht in dem Umfang wie er lt. Belegen hätte stattfinden müssen. Das war vor einigen Jahren. Seitdem wird ordentlich besetzt, die Mitglieder können bei den Besatzmaßnahmen anwesend sein und helfen. Die Bestände wachsen seitdem auch wieder ordentlich - demzfolge auch die Fänge und die Zufriedenheit der Vereinsangler.


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Mannmann, habt ihr Sorgen.
> Wenn ihr in einem 32 ha See nur Fische die besetzt werden fangen könnt habt ihr entweder ein totes Gewässer oder keine Ahnung vom Angeln. In so einen See, bei 2 - 5 m Tiefe ist im Prinzip der gesamte See eine Produktionsfläche und wird von allen Fischen die da hineingehören mehr produzieren wie ihr jemals mit der Angel fangen könnt. Aber mit Besatz kann man die Naturproduktion auch zerstören.  Der vermutlich leicht eutrophe See wird pro ha zwischen 300 und 400 kg Fische über alle Arten im Jahr produzieren. Das sind dann 10 Tonnen oder mehr.  Und da besetzt ihr Fische dazu?????????



Auch das stimmt, so war es ja in den 80/90er Jahren ja auch. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn der Grundbestand im See noch stimmig ist, bzw. überhaupt gegeben ist. 

Daran habe ich persönlich aber meinen Zweifel. Warum der Bestand eingebrochen ist oder nicht mehr vorhanden ist weiss ich allerdings auch nicht. Vielleicht kommen da mehrere Punkte zusammen.

Ich kann mich nicht an große Fischsterben erinnern. 

Kormorane gab es in den 80er/90er Jahren so gut wie keine - das sieht heutzutage natürlich anders aus. 

Welse wurden Ende der 80er "schwarz" eingesetzt - die dürften mittlerweile also vorhanden sein und leben auch nicht vegetarisch. Einen See leer fressen schaffen die aber auch nicht. 

Die Grundelplage ist auch bei uns am See eingeschleppt worden - welche Auswirkungen die kleinen Laichräuber auf die natürliche Reproduktion haben vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen.

Es gab mal ein großes Hochwasser, wo aus dem See ein reißender Fluss wurde. Ob da aber der normale Fischbestand abwandern würde....., ich kann´s mir nicht vorstellen. 

An den anglerischen Fertigkeiten der Vereinskollegen zweifel ich nicht. Zu hoher Befischungsdruck ist sicher nicht gegeben. Es gehen ja nur noch verhältnismäßig wenig Leute dort fischen, weil die Fangaussichten so ernüchternd sind.

Warum dort so wenig gefangen wird, bleibt ein Rätsel - meine einzige Erklärung ist, dass man nur Fisch fangen kann, wenn auch welcher vorhanden ist. 

Da der See ein nährstoffreicher See mit produktiven Tiefen ist, sollte gerade der ambitionierte Friedfischangler dort voll auf seine Kosten kommen. Das ist aber nicht mehr der Fall...

Durch Entnahmegebote wird man das Problem aus meiner Sicht auf jeden Fall nicht lösen können. Die Grundeln / Welse / Großkarpfen werden nicht mit der Angel aus dem See zu bekommen sein. Welse und Großkarpfen evtl. mit einer konsequenten Netzabfischung, was aber aus meiner Sicht nicht zielführend hinsichtlich der Gesamtproblematik ist.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Rotaugen sind aber in der kompletten Region rückläufig. Warum genau mag keiner so Recht zu sagen. Der Wahre Grund liegt aber mit Sicherheit bei ein paar Großkarpfen!

An unserem See, auch in der Region und nicht irgendwo in Franken, oder Mecklenburg, ist es sehr ähnlich. Man fängt nur sehr stattliche Brassen, allesamt sehr adulte Fische, aber keine kleinen "Skimmer Breams". Abgesehen von unserem Altwasser der Rur. Aber dort ist stützender Besatz eh das Um und Auf, ohne den schon lange nichts mehr ginge.

Auch für die Fließgewässer gilt: Rutilus rutilus rückläufig. Möglicherweise kann der Sneep  jetzt schon etwas mehr dazu erläutern!?


----------



## Stulle (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Das ist Eigenart ich fang hier oben recht stattliche weißfische als beifang und sehe auch immer wieder üppige Schwärme oder Schulen mittlerer/großer Fische.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist Eigenart ich fang hier oben recht stattliche weißfische als beifang und sehe auch immer wieder üppige Schwärme oder Schulen mittlerer/großer Fische.



Das ist wunderschön für dich - ehrlich - bingt hier aber keinen Millimeter Fortschritt.


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist wunderschön für dich - ehrlich - bingt hier aber keinen Millimeter Fortschritt.



.....könnte das fehlen der kleinen/mittleren Schwarmfische ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass das stark gestiegende Kormoranaufkommen doch damit ausschlaggebend zusammen hängt? 

An große adulte Fisch gehen die nicht mehr ran - aber alles was einigermaßen mundgerecht ist wird gepackt und gepickt. Der Tagesbedarf von so einem schwarzen Teufel ist nicht ohne und die geringe Tiefe des Sees kommt den Vögeln sicher entgegen.

Da auch kein Stützbesatz erfolgt, kann der Bestand über ein paar Jahre ordentlich weggefressen werden.

Fakt ist: eine naturnahe, gesunde Fischpopulation ist in dem an sich schönem Gewässer nicht mehr gegeben. 

Die Hinweise der Angler ignoriert der GW - und entscheidet nach eigenem Gusto, welcher Fisch in welcher Größe und welcher Menge zu besetzen ist....


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Fakt ist: eine naturnahe, gesunde Fischpopulation ist in dem an sich schönem Gewässer nicht mehr gegeben.
> 
> Die Hinweise der Angler ignoriert der GW - und entscheidet nach eigenem Gusto, welcher Fisch in welcher Größe und welcher Menge zu besetzen ist....



Tatsache ist: Ich weiss es auch nicht. Wobei sich bei uns, nach meinen Beobachtungen der gefiederte Prädatorenbestand in Grenzen hält. Auch findet man an den adulten Fischen keine Narben u.s.w... Hecht und Barsch kommt ja auch auf und ist gut vorhanden, wird nicht gefressen.

Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen. Setzt euren GW unter Druck, oder ersetzt ihn, auch wenn dann ein anderer die Arbeit in die Hand nehmen muss. So lange der Mann bei euch nicht vernünftig eingenordet ist, oder ersetzt wurde, wird sich auch nix ändern. Euer Problem heisst GW und nicht Karpfen, Brassen, oder sonstwie!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Mein Verein hat Rotaugen und Rotfedern ganzjährig unter Schutz gestellt. Gleiches gilt für viele andere Vereine und sogar als generelle Verordnung für einige Fließgewässer. Die Bestände nehmen ab, gleiches erkenne ich bei Brassen. Meine Vermutung sind in Flüssen die massiv gesunkenen Nährstoffwerte (gilt natürlich nicht für kleinere stehende Gewässer).

Aber Andal hat die Situation ja schon treffend geschildert:


Andal schrieb:


> Der Wahre Grund liegt aber mit Sicherheit bei ein paar Großkarpfen!



:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Kann der Rückgang der genannten Arten am insektensterben liegen? Ist bestimmt zu einfach gedacht aber würde in meinem dafürhalten Sinn ergeben (von dem Rückgang an Nährstoffen in den meisten Gewässern mal abgesehen)


----------



## phobos (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Denke auch das es der mix aus Komoran und Grundel ist.
Bei uns an der Donau hat man jahrelang auch kaum mehr Weisfische gefangen. Seit 2 jahren kommen die wieder besser ( kleine). Hatten aber extrem viele Grundeln drin. Mittlerweile haben sich die Räuber auf die eingestellt, (alle Aale z.B. die ich bis jetzt fing waren voll mit denen). Der Bestand scheint sich zu erholen |rolleyes. Haben aber zum Glück auch kaum Komorane da.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Der Nährstoffrückgang erklärt die geschwundenen Fischbestände zu einem Teil, aber man sollte sich die Zeiträume mal anschauen. Die größten Rückgänge liegen schon ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück und der Prozess ist viel langsamer als das Auftreten der Kormorane und Grundeln. Das ist immer ein Zusammenspiel von verschiedenen Größen.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Da auch kein Stützbesatz erfolgt, kann der Bestand über ein paar Jahre ordentlich weggefressen werden.


Stützbesatz bei Weißfischen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Bei den Rotaugen muss man aber auch sagen, das mit den warmen Monaten und der leicht erhöhten Erwärmung (Klimatisch) die Gewässer schneller anfangen zu blühen und entsprechend die Grundlage der Rotaugen, Insektenlarven und Kleinstlebewesen, frühzeitig vorzufinden sind. 

Danach sind sie nur noch darauf fixiert und man muss als Angler schon enorm "Tricksen". Diesen Durchbruch hatte ich in den warmen Monaten jetzt und fange sie ohne Ende. Mit diversen anderen Methoden ohne Anpassungen versagte ich Regelmäßig (nur kleine Beifänge).

Im späten Herbst/Winter sieht man die Rotaugen wieder genormter und fängt sie leicht, weil deren bevorzuge Nahrung einfach nicht mehr im Wasser ist.

Diese Beobachtungen habe ich an vielen Gewässern gemacht. So auch an einem See mit Fischsterben (Tonnen über Tonnen), wo selbige Erklärungen gesucht wurden. Ich habe diese Behauptungen (nichts zu holen können) dieses Jahr auf sämtliche Fischarten widerlegen können. 

Das Problem war/ist einfach nur die Verschlammung (Jahrelang wurden Abwässer eingeleitet, samt Abladegewässer für Bauers kram). Die Fische fressen nicht mehr so stark über Grund, suchen vermehrt sehr strikte Gewässerstrukturen auf, gehen nur Nachts in den flachen, sandigen, Uferbereich (Sonne, Kormoran, Hitze).


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Man kann es jetzt also beruhigt zusammenfassen. Alles ist in pausenloser Bewegung, die Bestände sind dynamisch strukturiert und der Gewässerwart versteht sein Handwerk nicht, muss ersetzt werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Andal schrieb:


> Man kann es jetzt also beruhigt zusammenfassen. Alles ist in pausenloser Bewegung, die Bestände sind dynamisch strukturiert und der Gewässerwart versteht sein Handwerk nicht, muss ersetzt werden.



Würde ich auch so zusammenfassen. Die Bestände und Artendichte verschiebt sich ja ohnehin durch äußere Faktoren, wo du als Angler/Verein keinen Einfluss hast.

Was du mit den Brassen beschrieben hast ja bei uns wegen der Elbe und dem Bestand auch so. Mit jedem Hochwasser kommen sie wieder rein und stapeln sich teilweise. Und wer Brassen kennt, weiß auch, das sie Gnadenlos fressen können. Da bleibt für kleine Brassen auch nichts und vom Gefühl her scheinen die Brassen sich auch in den ersten Jahren im neuen Habitat nicht fortzupflanzen.

Da müsste mal nen Wissenschaflter ran, denn kleine Skimmer fange ich an den Löchern auch ganz ganz selten. Diese gab es an meinem alten Hausgewässer in Mengen, wo Angeln sinnlos war.

Kaum ziehe ich weg, werden dieses Jahr NUR noch kleine Rotaugen gefangen, von den Skimmern keine Spur. Das zeigten auch die Hegemaßnahmen auf.

Verstehe das wer will.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Stützbesatz bei Weißfischen?



Macht mein Verein seit Jahren. Und die sind nicht billig. Kilopreis gleich dem von Karpfen.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Macht mein Verein seit Jahren. Und die sind nicht billig. Kilopreis gleich dem von Karpfen.



Also mit "maßigen" Fischen? Ich kenne das nur von Rentnerteichen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das in naturnahen Gewässern funktioniert. Im Thread-Baggersee  wären das bestimmt 5-10 Tonnen, um einen merklichen Anteil am Bestand zu stellen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Also mit "maßigen" Fischen? Ich kenne das nur von Rentnerteichen.



Der Weißfischbesatz (Plötzen, Rotfedern) ist nicht zum Angeln gedacht. Beide Arten sind ganzjährig geschützt. Es geht um die Stützung des Bestands und das Einbringen von Laichfischen.


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... Es geht um die Stützung des Bestands und das Einbringen von Laichfischen.



Fehlen nur noch die Stichwörter "Blutauffrischung" und "Futterfisch" :g


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Weißfischbesatz (Plötzen, Rotfedern) ist nicht zum Angeln gedacht. Beide Arten sind ganzjährig geschützt. Es geht um die Stützung des Bestands und das Einbringen von Laichfischen.



Würde ich mir dennoch zwei mal überlegen. Wenn die Rotaugen selbst mit Besatz selten bleiben, dann ist ihre Funktion im Gewässer, z.B. als Nahrung für Räuber auch vernachlässigbar. Ob sie dann auf natürliche Weise aussterben oder von Besatzfischen verwässert werden, die sich selbst kaum halten, macht nur in der Vereinskasse einen Unterschied.
Sollte sich der Bestand aber erhohlen, bleibt die originale und bessere Genetik erhalten, wenn nichts besetzt wurde.



jkc schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch die Stichwörter "Blutauffrischung" und "Futterfisch" :g


:q
Am Besten ist "Futterfisch Mix", kann Spuren von Blaubandbärblingen enthalten, bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



jkc schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch die Stichwörter "Blutauffrischung" und "Futterfisch" :g



Natürlich geht es letztendlich um Futterfisch. Unter dieser Headline steht es sogar in den Besatzdokumenten. Wo ist das Problem? Ohne Futterfisch kein Raubfisch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Würde ich mir dennoch zwei mal überlegen. Wenn die Rotaugen selbst mit Besatz selten bleiben, dann ist ihre Funktion im Gewässer, z.B. als Nahrung für Räuber auch vernachlässigbar.



Was meinst du, was fränkische Weiherbesitzer machen, wenn sie Zander besetzen? Kleiner Tipp: Sie besetzen zusätzlich Futterfisch, denn sonst wird das nix mit den Zandern. Das Ganze macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn der Futterfisch sich im Gewässer fortpflanzt, sonst muss man ständig nachsetzen, was finanziell Schmarren ist.

Dieses Vorgehen funktioniert natürlich nur in kleineren Gewässern.


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Lasst doch in so einem See die Finger weg von Besatz.
Die Natur richtet es so ein, dass alles drin ist was reingehört.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfen - Rücksetzverbot sinnvoll?*

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion hier nicht mehr.
 Fast überall in Deutschland gab es diese Einbrüche und Gewässer und Artübergreifend.
 Trotzdem diskutiert man  immer wieder Einzelfälle und stellt die wildesten Vermutungen an.

 Ein See ist in der Regel unproduktiver als ein Fließgewässer, schon weil ein Austausch von O² und Nährstoffen dort immer erschwert ist, viele Seen auch mit geringer Tiefe sind am Grund unproduktiv.
 So viel Fisch erzeugen die also nicht.

 Selbst 5-10 Kormorane am Tag und im Winter mal einzelne Besuche eines Schwarmes reichen um den Ertrag eines solchen Sees abzuschöpfen.

 Das die Grundeln damit zurecht kommen hat sie wohl ausreichend bewiesen.
 Also profitieren die Arten später, die nicht gefressen wurden.

 Wobei ich einen weiteren interessanten Punkt gelesen habe.
 Auch ich vermisse die vielen kleinen Brachsen, wobei bei uns die Altfische weniger wurden, die aber auch stark genutzt werden.
 Aber ich habe keine Erklärung dafür das die einst massenhaft vorkommenden Jungbrachsen nun kaum noch da sind.
 Denn Fischbrut wird der Vogel wohl nicht wegfressen.
 Wobei es ja auch bei Moderlischen oder Bitterlingen große Bestandsschwankungen gab, die nicht wirklich geklärt wurden


----------

